# Delirium (aufbau?)



## Greenhornet (27. Mai 2017)

Geplant ist ein deli aufbau
Rahmen in L
Dämpfer: Ccdb air cs
Gabel :Bos deville 170
Lrs: Dt swiss xm521, Hope pro4 dt speichen
Bremse :  Saint 203 /203
Antrieb : Shimano xt 1x ausser kasette e13 trsr 9-46, KB 34
Lenker vorbau: ? 800 mm breit 35 er vorbau
Dropper : ? 150-200 mm je nach dem was platz hat
Reifen : Maxxis schorty (f) dhf (r)
Rechnerisch ergibt das ein gewicht von 13,6 kg bei unklaren parts hab ich mittelschwere gewichte gerechnet.

Was denkt ihr macht das so Sinn oder seht ihr verbesserungspotenzial?


----------



## Greenhornet (28. Mai 2017)

Hat niemand tipps für den aufbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldskul (29. Mai 2017)

servus,

ich (183 cm) fahr auch ein L mit CCDB air cs ... allerdings mit einer 36er fox rc2 mit 180 mm. würde dir auch eine 180er gabel empfehlen! das deli geht in der flachen einstellung mit der 180er gabel tadellos den berg hoch. so gut, dass ich die steile einstellung noch nicht mal ausprobiert habe.
antrieb ist eine sram 11-fach mit 44er 1-up extender + 30er KB (ein kumpel von mir fährt die e*13 9-46 kasette auf seinem spartan mit XT schaltwerk und die kombi geht wirklich ordentlich).
vorbau hab ich einen 35er (länge) hope mit 785 mm RF sixC lenker.
dropper geht sich bei mir ein 150er (KS lev) easy aus, bei ca. 2 cm verbleibender einstecktiefe (meine schrittlänge müsste ich messen).

geiles, sehr vielseitiges bike in jedem fall!!

lg, martin


----------



## Greenhornet (29. Mai 2017)

Die 170 er bos hätte ich noch vom chilcotin ich bin 181 cm bei 93 cm SL also solte 175 er dropper gehn wens das buget zulässt gibts den ibis 742 LRS
Wird bestimmt ein geiles rad


----------



## Oldskul (29. Mai 2017)

dann würd ich auf jeden fall erstmal die BOS übertragen! 93 cm SL klingt lang, dass müsste sich dann schon ausgehen. teilweise spielt auch der sattel eine rolle ... SQlab hat zB eine geringe aufbauhöhe zwischen gestell und OK sattel ... das hilft unter umständen mehr hub/drop unterzubringen.
wann soll es soweit sein?


----------



## Greenhornet (29. Mai 2017)

Bin noch am abwägen ob ich auf die neuen farben warten soll oder nicht laut knolly kommen die in ca 6wochen wen nicht wird in ca 3 wochen angefangen zu bauen
Ps violett mit chrom decals und alu raw mit schwarzen berg decal


----------

